# I'm Going Away & Need Your Help With Something ^_^



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

It occours to me that this may be the wrong section so I apologise if it is...

I'm going abroad for hospital treatment that I cannot get in the *UK*. I've known about this for a week or so but was undecided if it would be best not to tell you. I didn't know that I won't be allowed out of hospital for the duration of my treatment. It's not as bad as it sounds I'm not writing this for sympathy or anything. It's a nice little private clinic I'll have my own room etc.

I play the piano/cello every day when I'm well enough and the thought of another six - twelve plus + without any sort of instrument is not something I want to endure.

I want to buy an electric piano a good one, I've already asked my boyfriend but he says "there are no good electric pianos" not ones that would fit into a suitcase anyway.

So could you give me advice? Does anyone have one? I hope to give my niece lessons when she comes to vist. She gets them anyway afterwards I will give her the piano. 

I thought this would do perhaps? Your thoughts would be most welcome.

Also do we have any *Deutsch* leute here? I have some tickets to see *Hélène Grimaud* in *April* in *Germany* (*Berlin* and *Munich*) can't remember the exact date 22 - 26th maybe?

I have *German* friends who would be going so the tickets are offered to them first, then family. However in the unlikely event they are not claimed by friends or family I would be happy to send them someone here. I shall let you know in the next few days.

_I have left instructions with someone should I be unable to return to the forum for obvious reasons. So I won't just disappear like in the past. I will most likely be leaving on *Sunday* evening, I will remain active until then or if I'm lucky I can use the internet in hospital._ :devil:

*L'enfer* :kiss:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I have an electric piano Yamaha and it's fine. Many professional pianists use electric pianos for practicing if they don't have access to a real piano. In any case, you can buy the piano _in_ the country where you are going. You can sell it later. But I think it's a good choice (buy an electric piano). I wish you luck in your recuperation. :wave:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I think you could get a lot better for the price, honestly. An electric piano would be a good way to go in my opinion, and I know pianists who use them as not to disturb people late at night when practicing. Most importantly, I wish you all the best with your medical leave.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you both. *Cnote* what would you suggest in it's place?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you mean you're being locked up for six to twelve days, weeks, months?!  I hope it serves you well!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

On your way then.

View attachment 4083


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm not sure you'll find anything cheaper than the Yamaha P-95; not over here anyway, unless you go used. I think Casio has a similar model (Privia?). Anything cheaper might not have *weighted* keys...

I think it's a good choice.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

This sounds like the treatment that you've judged to be medically advisable sounds pretty routine:


Lenfer said:


> It occurs to me that this may be the wrong section so I apologise if it is...
> 
> I'm going abroad for hospital treatment that I cannot get in the *UK*. I've known about this for a week or so but was undecided if it would be best not to tell you. I didn't know that I won't be allowed out of hospital for the duration of my treatment. It's not as bad as it sounds I'm not writing this for sympathy or anything. It's a nice little private clinic I'll have my own room etc.


But then I'm reminded of (a paraphrase of) Joe Namath's quote that "[a] routine [procedure] is the [procedure] that happens to somebody else" with this statement:


Lenfer said:


> _I have left instructions with someone should I be unable to return to the forum for obvious reasons. So I won't just disappear like in the past. I will most likely be leaving on *Sunday* evening, I will remain active until then or if I'm lucky I can use the internet in hospital._ :devil:
> 
> *L'enfer* :kiss:


At any rate, I hope you can find a keyboard that's portable enough for easy use... and more importantly, that your regimen of care is successful!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> Thank you both. *Cnote* what would you suggest in it's place?


Well, I think I was speaking more for what would suit my purposes, but I think something as that Yamaha may be better suited to yours. I imagine the weight of the keys would be quite important for you.. If possible I suggest you run into a store that sells digital instruments and fiddle around a bit to see what best suits you.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

You can buy a piano that rolls up like a towel

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Raceka-Digi...EGK6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1332948207&sr=8-2


----------

